

Chrome downloads extension that turns on mics and listens without consent - youngtaff
https://twitter.com/Falkvinge/status/611072058487930881

======
saganus
Is there a way to confirm if other platforms are having this issue? I checked
my Chrome in work and home computers and couldn't find anything. But then
again this extension is supposed to be hidden, so not sure.

~~~
youngtaff
It's installed on my Mac - chrome://voicesearch/

------
cLeEOGPw
The bug is supposed to be fixed upstream. But the real problem shown here is
that chrome can download and execute anything without any user knowledge.

